# Moving To Melbourne



## newjersey01 (May 22, 2012)

I just got my permanent residence visa approved. Thanks to this forum...it was a big help. I'll be moving to Melbourne (Brunswick) next month!!! Very excited. I was able to get temporary accommodation with HouseShareVic. It's funny...I was really looking forward to this but I'm actually a bit nervous now. Lol. Anyone moving to Victoria in the next few months fro m the US or anywhere else?


----------



## bradleystacks (Oct 4, 2012)

Well do you know some part time jobs in Melbourne? I recently move too and I need to find extra jobs for my expenses. Thanks.


----------

